# East Canyon/chalk creek unit general deer hunt?



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

This will be my third year hunting. I've hunted the area just north of I-80 and the east canyon exit off I80 the last two years. I'm looking to find some new areas to scout for the upcoming rifle hunt. I do not mind walking miles and putting in sometime on the mountain. Do you guys know of any general areas worth checking out. I'm not looking to get a trophy, just a chance to see some bucks. I don't want anyones honey hole just a general area worth checking out. I would really like to get away from the crowds this year. Not sure if thats possible though. PM's are appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

scartinez said:


> ......I don't want anyones honey hole just a general area worth checking out.


Well DANG....That is all I have is honey holes and was gonna share....but I won't since you said you don't want them!


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Bowdacious- When I say honey hole I mean a hunting spot that produces that not many others know about. I have a feeling that your idea of a honey hole is a honey comb up your a$$! LOL!


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

I would tell you where to go, but then i would have to kill you.

So, nevermind.


----------



## Archie (Dec 18, 2010)

I have that same tag and from looking at the blm map isn't most that area private property?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

scartinez said:


> Bowdacious- When I say honey hole I mean a hunting spot that produces that not many others know about. I have a feeling that your idea of a honey hole is a honey comb up your ****! LOL!


I would find a different way to express yourself.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I find it funny that tons of people get on here and say "I don't want anyone's honey hole.....!" Bull crap! You're saying that if someone said, "Hey, I've got a great place that holds lots of critters...it's easy to get to and nobody knows about it", that you wouldn't jump at that chance? In essence...yes you are asking for someones honey hole....just admit it. :O•-: :O•-:  

Scartinez....I'll take your comment to surmise that you are a few sheets to the wind already and hopefully by tomorrow you will not remember inappropriate comments you make on the internet. However, if you indeed ARE in your full capacities then I will excuse and forget that you are a rude individual with no social skills. Don't let your buttons get pushed so easily....


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Archie- It does seem that a good portion of this unit is private property. This was the reason I made this post. Finding places to hunt on public land can be a challenge. I've done some research and found a few new areas to check out.

Bowdacious- Your original post was not on subject. You were trying to show off your awsome sense of humor. I figured I would play. Now your feelings are hurt and I'm the rude person. Sorry my sense of humor is not your cup of tea. Don't reply to people posts if you have nothing to contribute to the subject. I grew up as a fisherman and now I'm trying to get into more outdoor activities like hunting. I've helped people with fishing advice without giving them my honey holes. Sometimes a small push in the right direction can help people a lot. That is all I was asking for.


----------



## Pete (Aug 18, 2012)

There are lots of public lands to hunt, but many are in a way controlled by private land owners, sometimes you need to cross private land on a road that goes direct to public lands, these land owners have put up gates to stop you from getting to public lands, Many of these land owners then get grazing permits wood permits water etc from the Government on these public lands, and they right now are NOT having to do a thing.

Right now I am trying to make it a requirement that any BLM / FS etc grazing permits issued the land owner MOST grant right of way across any established road that goes to Public property. We need to stop these guys from thinking they own these public lands.


----------

